# Bear Black Panther Hunter ?



## Zul'jin (Dec 6, 2012)

Just bought a BEAR ARCHERY BLACK PANTHER HUNTER RECURVE BOW RH / 40# @ 28" / 52" off eBay.

The bow is marked 40/45# on the riser with all the usual info.

Best I can figure, with the serial # starting with a K and the Bear coin being silver in color and raised, this is a 1972 or after model. Possibly sold at Montgomery Wards. Some say Sears, but I've seen Sears branded bows marked with the Sears name. 

Paid $160, shipped. Pictures look great.

Your thoughts?


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

This bow was one of bears lower cost bows. You will probably find that drawing it the weight stacks pretty fast and the bow dead walls somewhere around 25" scout4


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zul'jin,

Sounds like it may be a lower cost version of the Kodiak Magnum. I would think the only difference would be cosmetics, so it should be a good bow. I like my Kodiak Mag. It definately would not want it to be my only bow because it is so short, but it is a fun bow to shoot. I'm pretty accurate with it out to twenty yards and it really throws an arrow with authority. It makes a perfect bow for shooting from cramped spaces. If you are new to archery, you should find something at least 60" to learn with. Congradulations on the purchase, I love old Bear Bows.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

BP Hunters were low cost mass market bows. They have a K-Mag look to them. The riser is unique in that it has some ears that the K-mags don't Generally the mass market bow don't have tip overlays.If you look under the sideplate you will see what actual draw weight is in white pencil.

Normally a good shooter on par with futurewood K-mags


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zul'jin said:


> Just bought a BEAR ARCHERY BLACK PANTHER HUNTER RECURVE BOW RH / 40# @ 28" / 52" off eBay.
> 
> The bow is marked 40/45# on the riser with all the usual info.
> 
> ...


72-74, Great Bow. Many places "sold" the bow, but not under any other name then bear.
(see "too old" post) but $160 is a little high. Shoot and enjoy!


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Just for little clarity the Black Panther and the Black Panther Hunter are different bows. All same basic descriptions apply except the BP is basically a Grizzly and the BPH is K-Mag. I've had both at one tme or another.


----------



## Zul'jin (Dec 6, 2012)

It's here. So far, so good. Here's some pics of it and some target practice at ~15 yards.


----------



## Zul'jin (Dec 6, 2012)

I've also made an arm guard and bow stringer. Using fingers with a leather glove.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks awesome. Have fun shooting it.!!!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beauty....


----------

